# Inexpensive scope for plinking w/ Beretta U22



## armed_preacher (Nov 5, 2008)

Just obtained a Beretta U22 for cheap plinking. Can anyone suggest an inexpensive scope?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I would suggest that you let the readership know what type of scope you want. If you do this, then we can narrow down the possibilities from one to two-hundred, down to perhaps two or three dozen.....


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If you just want a cheap general-purpose long eye relief scope to try out, I suggest this one:

http://www.outdoorbunker.com/2_5x30_LONG_EYE_RELIEF_PISTOL_SCOPE_p/(ncs-spb2530b-).htm

I recently installed it on my Buck Mark Camper .22, and it has held up just fine for the first 500 rounds or so.










I added the cheesy flip-up covers, so don't think you'll be getting those as part of the deal. Heck, the scope rings I used cost more than the scope. Fine for plinking and other informal target shooting; I'll be popping a few tree rats and/or bunnies with mine this fall, as well.


----------

